# SD VeloSwap Time



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

http://www.cyclingscience.org/2006swapmeet.htm


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thanks!


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

JaeP said:


> http://www.cyclingscience.org/2006swapmeet.htm


wow, it's that time again already.....sweet deals to be had.....


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

anyone go?

seemed like more low to mid-end stuff this time. I scored some cheap base layer clothing and a new CamelBak but no screaming deals on great parts. All of my buddies' higher end frames and components made the trip back home with them.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*My Bottecchia came back*

I was there. I was selling three frames: an old '84 Cannonball (almost complete bike), a lavander Cinelli Cro-Mor frame and fork, and a red and white SLX Bottechia with chromed lugs/seat stays/ chain stays (no fork). I sold the Cannonball and Cinelli pretty quickly but all the Bottecchia did was generate interest.

I thought I would've had enough stuff to finance a Joe Bell repaint on one of my Paramounts but I took my meager earnings and blew it on a Leader track frame (I bearly had enough left over to buy lunch at a 'Berto's).

C'est la Vie. There's always next year.


----------

